# AngelFins in the GTA on Saturday 15th - fish food, filters, plants ...



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

*AngelFins in the GTA on Saturday September 15th - fish food, filters, plants ...*

We are planning another trip to the GTA. This time we will be in your area on Saturday September 15th. The list of products that we now carry is very long and would make this post very lengthy, so feel free to check our website, it should be easier to browse our website than scroll through a long list of products. Our website is angelfins.ca. 
For those of you that do not know us, we are an online retailer of aquarium supplies and we are usually in the GTA once a month. 
We carry canister filters (Eheim, Fluval), aquaclear power filters, Giesemann light bulbs (excellent T5 tubes for planted tanks), NLS food, Omega Sea food, Seachem medications, conditioners and fertilizer, API test kits and medications, Hikari medications, Fluval internal and power filters and many more. 
Items denoted as Special Order on our website has to be preordered by September 6th for this delivery.

Also we will be receiving a new shipment of plants in a week and half - we should have HC, UG, glosso, various mosses (Weeping moss, Willow moss, Phoenix Moss, Christmas moss), Staurogyne repens, and many more. 
I will post the exact list when we receive the shipment. 
Below is the list of delivery spots. You can submit your preorder by PM, email or through our website.


 B - 9:30 a.m. Esso - James Snow Pkwy and highway 401 (Milton)
 C - 10:00 a.m. Starbucks - Hurontario St and Britannia Rd (Mississauga)
 D - 10:30 a.m. Shoppers Drugh Mart - Dufferin St and highway 401 (Yorkdale Mall)
 E - 11:00 a.m. Staples - Kennedy Rd and Steeles Av (Pacific Mall)
 F - 11:30 a.m. Chapters - Kennedy Rd and highway 401 (Kennedy Commons)
 G - 12:15 p.m. Tim Hortons Whites Road and 401 (Pickering)
 H - 12:45 pm. Tim Hortons - Brock Street South and the 401 (Whitby) ADDED
 I - 2:30 p.m. Home Depot 410 and Steeles Avenue East (Brampton)










View Larger Map


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We have a new batch of orange koi angelfish from our young angelfish pair for sale. The babies show a great potential for high orange colour coverage.
They are $5 per fish. (The batch is small.)

Here is a youtube video of them


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We decided to expand our Fish Express for one more stop.

12:45 pm. Tim Hortons - Brock Street South and the 401


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Jarmilca, the orange koi angels, are the adult short fin or long fin. As your video they are short fins, am I right.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

loonie said:


> Jarmilca, the orange koi angels, are the adult short fin or long fin. As your video they are short fins, am I right.


Both parents are short fin, so all the babies are short fin.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We received a variety of nice shelters for shrimps and crayfish. They can be found under Shrimp Supplies on our website.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Now we also carry minerals and trace elements needed to mineralise RO water for keeping and breeding crystal red, tiger and sulawesi shrimps.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Unfortunately, the shipment of plants was postponed for 2 weeks. :-(


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

If you can please submit your orders today (September 14th) by 10 pm.
Thanks. 
Jarmila.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Just wanted to let all of you know that we will be one of the vendors at the Hamilton auction next Saturday (September 22nd). We will bring as many items as possible but if you want to make sure that we have what you are interested in PM us ahead of time.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

It was nice meeting you guys on Sat! Thanks for the heater...although it is a bit bigger then expected...it is an AWESOME heater!!!


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

When is your next trip to the GTA, I bought a pleco cave at the auction and would like to get a couple more.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Bantario said:


> When is your next trip to the GTA, I bought one at the auction and would like to get a couple more.


Our next trip will be on October 6th, this time likely in the afternoon.


----------

